# Herschel and Dempsey



## dolliegrrl12 (Dec 26, 2014)

The two boys! They're five weeks old and such a joy to watch scamper about.
~Herschi (or Tubs) loves food so I know I'm going to have to watch out for him in the future. He loves snuggles and scratches behind his ears.
~Dempsey (or Demps) is still a bit skittish but he is doing so well for only having been with me for two days. he loves snuggles and burrowing (which is great since I have so many scraps from making this hammocks, tents, tubes, and cage liners).


----------



## Aranhen (Dec 30, 2014)

They look so cute <3


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

They're so sweet, and so tiny!  I especially love the first photo of Herschel perched on his food bowl, so so cute!


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

They're tiny! Dempsey's little white teardrop mark on his forehead is so adorable!


----------



## nsd (Jun 25, 2014)

Oh sweet jesus they are PRECIOUS. Tiny little things! Hard to believe my boys were that tiny once.


----------

